# Rank Lace for Uniforms (Navy)



## ekpiper (16 Oct 2010)

Hello,

I apologize for having to ask this here, but being ROTP, I am no longer closely attached to a unit from my element within 200km of my location.

I am working on getting my uniforms in order now that I am in the Navy, and I have ordered a few extra shoulder board sets.  I purchased some lace online through Marlow-White, and it is significantly different (far nicer, actually) from the issued lace I have for my DEU, which hasn't been attached yet.

My question is: What is the current rule for the material of lace used on Naval Officers DEU/Shoulder Boards?  I know that the Dress Manual says that superseded materials may not be used on the DEU, but it was my understanding that the new executive curl required a different lacing material than that provided, and the Dress Manual has not been updated since this change.  Is it now common practice to use the more metallic golden lace, or is the CF Gold still in general use?

Thanks for the help,
ekpiper


----------



## ModlrMike (17 Oct 2010)

My understanding is CF lace for the DEU, and metallic lace for mess dress.


----------



## quadrapiper (18 Oct 2010)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> My understanding is CF lace for the DEU, and metallic lace for mess dress.


Haven't yet seen the "issue" DEU executive-curl material (I understand it's supposed to be out, as of Sept), but those officers who decided to get their tunic done ASAP at personal expense have used the metallic lace (ditto shoulder boards). AFAIK, this is because a metallic lace is required to take the crimping for the curl.


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Oct 2010)

I just remembered you can get the new DEU braid from Penny's. You might have to email them as they don't have it on the site.

Here's the link http://pennys.ca/index.php

I think it runs $20 a set, might be per sleeve. They also have shoulder boards.


----------



## Dipstick (22 Oct 2010)

ekpiper said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I apologize for having to ask this here, but being ROTP, I am no longer closely attached to a unit from my element within 200km of my location.
> 
> ...




Prior to the change to the curl, you'd either see standard CF lace or the silk stuff that Mia (the Esquimalt CANEX tailor) sells on DEU, and metallic curled braid on mess uniforms.  Anything different would probably stand out.  Now, as someone mentioned, metallic lace is necessary on both, as the curl needs to be crimped by hand.

I have Penny's braid on my DEU right now , and it actually looks quite good.  Surprisingly high quality for $20.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (22 Oct 2010)

Question for the original poster:  If you're ROTP, wouldn't that make you a Naval Cadet?  Unless I'm wrong, NCdt's rank insignia doesn't have an executive curl in it, so you should be fine with the regular CF officer braid for NCdt's and OCdt's.


----------



## C-Aitchison (22 Oct 2010)

Matt, he may be nearing the end of his ROTP and be getting a uniform ready for when he gets promoted.

Just my two cents.


----------



## ekpiper (24 Oct 2010)

Thank you all for the info.
I will not be eligible for promotion for some time; I’m just trying to determine common practice for my rank.  If every other rank needs the metallic lace, then it would look odd if one rank had a different lace.  I ordered the extra lace to do some shoulder boards I bought, but of course it is different.  With the system generally slow to react to changes, and no information in the dress regs, it seems prudent to verify the norm before sewing anything on.

Thanks again,
ekpiper


----------



## ModlrMike (24 Oct 2010)

ekpiper said:
			
		

> Thank you all for the info.
> I will not be eligible for promotion for some time;



If that's the case then, it may be worth waiting. Perhaps by the time you're commissioned then the new rank material will be available through clothing stores. Conversely, you might try your nearest support base. I guess for you that would be London? Personally, I don't fancy the five hour round trip drive just to get some tailoring done.


----------



## dimsum (25 Oct 2010)

This might have been mentioned already, but perhaps HMCS HUNTER has a deal with a local tailor?


----------



## Blatchman (5 Dec 2010)

Good Day 

I know this thread is a bit dead, that being said I thought this information may be helpful as it is from the Executive Curl Interim Policy Guidance.



> a.	Tunics.  B quality (0.5% gold wire) lace shall be used on all commissioned officer tunics.  The executive curl will be on the topmost rank stripe.  Rank size shall be as follows for both men and women.  (photos are included at Annex A):
> 
> Officer-Cadet -  For the Officer-Cadet rank, standard CF gold insignia shall be used without the Executive Curl.  Lace width remains unchanged.
> 
> ...


----------



## ekpiper (5 Dec 2010)

Blatch said:
			
		

> Good Day
> 
> I know this thread is a bit dead, that being said i thought this information may be helpful as it is from the Executive Curl Interim Policy Guidance.



Thank you very much.  That is precisely what I was looking for.  I asked the other Officers in the wardroom in HUNTER on Remembrance Day, and they didn't have a local tailor.  The only tailor that I was ever directed to go to while in the Army was the only one anyone mentioned having gone to.  I brought in my DEU jacket and shoulder boards, and asked her to put the rank on.  She did attach the rank to my jacket.  She also attached my shoulder boards to my jacket.  Backwards nonetheless.  I don't think in the future I will be going back to her, if she's just guessing at standards.  On the plus side, she had some extra 1/4" standard lace, which she did provide me with, so I can use that on my shoulder boards.

Thank you to all those who provided input.


----------

